# Terribilis getting skinny



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've done plenty of reading on here but my question hasn't been covered, as far as I'm aware.

I have 3 unsexed juvenile blackfoot terribilis in a 40 gallon breeder. They're around 13-14 months ootw.

By the look of them, I suspect I have 1 female and 2 males.

I have noticed that both of my males are getting quite skinny. The female has a big round belly, and looks quite pudgy. The 2 little guys look slightly bony. Very thin abdomens when you look at them from behind, and almost a long 'ridge' going down each side of their backs. 

I've seen azureus that look like this; very angular, rather than rounded, so at first I thought that this was their natural shape, as they grew. But now I'm concerned, because it looks like it's getting more noticeable.

They are extremely active, however I notice that the female eats a lot more than the males (I feed them on hydei dusted with repashy calcium plus every feed, and Vit A every 2 weeks). I have a feeling that she's bullying them.

I want to separate them for a time, to ensure that the little ones get their fair share of food, and to ascertain whether or not it is in fact the female who's causing them to lose weight.

What I want to know is, should I remove the female, or remove the skinny males? I'm concerned about removing the males, as I don't want to cause them any additional stress. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Northstar (Dec 28, 2017)

How often do you feed them and how much? And some pics would help us to give you a better idea of whether or not they're a bit on the skinny side. 
Have you noticed the female acting aggressively toward them? I personally have never had experience of my males being bullied by the females (only females by females). That's not to say it doesn't happen at all, but I feel like its unlikely. They may just look skinny in comparison to the female. Sometimes my females get so large that I wonder how they can even move haha and it makes my males look almost emaciated in comparison.


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

I feed every day, around 50-70 hydei in total. If all the flies get eaten, I'll add more.

I've attached pictures now.

She doesn't act aggressively; she doesn't push them or jump on them etc. She just runs around hoovering up the flies and it seems like the males don't eat much when she's around.

I've been on the lookout for any dominating behaviour, but haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

Those little guys need some meat on their bones. 

My female Terrib ate more than the males. She would actively hunt out flies, the males would wait for flies to come their way.

Put double the amount, or more, than you're putting in the tank now. There's nothing wrong with having left-over flies in the viv. Think of them as a snack for later on.

At one time, I had six Terribs and still don't see bullying like I saw with the three Tincs. What I've observed with the Terribs is there's a pecking order and each has their favorite place to eat. When feeding them, make sure there are flies sprinkled over the whole tank, so no-one misses out on food and all can get their fill.


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi folks,

I've been putting far more flies into the viv, and got some curly wing flies and bean weevils also.

The one frog in particular that is getting extremely skinny is very active, hopping around and chasing flies, so I'm now beginning to think it must be a worm/parasite issue.

I have called round local vets and none of them provide amphibian services for me to get a fecal done. Is it advisable for me to try Panacure?

If I do, can I place both of the skinny frogs together in quarantine? (I understand quarantine usually means keeping the frog alone). 

I'd appreciate some help folks; it's all been plain sailing from viv design to build to nearly a year of care, and I'm now facing my first challenge.

Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ask if the vets know anyone that will do the fecal test. If your in the US check with the state veterinarian (https://agr.wa.gov/foodanimal/animalhealth/statevets.aspx). Check the ARAV site Association of Reptilian and Amphibian Veterinarians for the closest vet that will do it. 

You really want to get the fecal done since if it is something like hookworm or Rhabdiform nematodes your going to have to strip the enclosure as they can setup persistent populations in the cage so treating the frogs don't do anything. 

In addition, you need to determine if it is a parasite that is sensitive to panacure or something that won't be affected by it (like coccidians, or tapeworms....). 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Sparky1888 (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks Ed. I'll try and get a fecal done and will let you all know how it goes.


----------

